# Hissing & Growling after spaying :(



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi all- I finally got my kittens spayed (Daisy & Sky), they came home in separate carries and are hissing at each other. Is this normal bc of the anesthesia? 

Also, it seems like my resident cat (Diego) doesn't recognize them anymore? He is also hissing & growling. I even heard Diego spitting, I had to put towels in front of the doors.

The kittens are in separate rooms with food, water, and litter boxes.

Are the new smells throwing them off or what? Someone please advise. Thanks, Gigi.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Put the kittens together - they're upset because of the experience, smells etc, but if they're 6 months or younger put them together. They'll get over it quicker that way.

Then, take a towel and put a drop of vanilla on it then rub the towel all over Diego. Then take the towel and rub it on the girls one at a time, then go rub it on Diego again.

What this does is makes them all smell the same again. It won't fix things immediately, but it will help.

Remember that to cats the vet office smells of scared and hurt animals, blood, and all sorts of other scary things. Once your girls have groomed themselves, had the towel rubbed on them, and had some time to relax they'll be much happier. Diego will also likely be more comfortable with them aftwerwards too. Cats don't identify family members by how they look, they identify them by how they SMELL - so to Diego you've just brought home two strangers.

Things should settle down in a day or two. It's very important that you don't worry about it too much, as your stress can add to the problem!


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm going to try the vanilla right now. I tried putting the kittens together but they still hiss and growl- they are 4 months.

Btw, They finally weigh 5lbs each  we've come a long weigh from the .60 ounces when I first got them. 

I put an e collar on one bc she was trying to lick her incision. The other is doing fine. 

I didn't think they would act this after only being apart for 5 hours.  

I hope things settle down by the morning. I'm nervous about leaving the kittens together. I don't want them tussling and opening their incision since they got spayed today.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

This happens to my two every time I take them to the vet. I tend to let them hiss, since things never progress beyond a bit of hissing. I used to separate them when they were younger, but I don't bother any more. It usually takes 1-3 days before they're back to normal. Whether I separated them or not never impacted how long it took before they were back to normal. So, if you're nervous about leaving them alone together while you're sleeping, then separate them overnight (if only for your peace of mind). But, relax, all will be back to normal in a few days. Glad to hear the spay went well!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

At 4 months they can't hurt each other. I vote leave the together. They'll fuss for 10-15 minutes, then get over it. Some treats will help, as will the scent swap.

It doesn't have anything to do with how long they were apart - it's the scent. They simply can't recognize each other because they smell differently. Add that t the stress and pain...it makes sense and isn't uncommon. 

But put the girls back together, seriously. They'll get over it so much quicker and they aren't capable of hurting each other yet. Having company will help when the meds start to wear off too.


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you both so much! I put them together and one is much calmer than the other. Seems like the meds are wearing off and it seemed to relax one to be with the other. Hoping the dust settles in the morning. 

both ate a bit so hopefully I'll find them cuddling in the morning.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

All that is perfectly normal. They smell like antiseptic and hospital and the anesthesia is playing with their senses! it will all be fine in a few days or less.


----------

